# Yard makeover



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Last year with all the rain my yard was constatly holding water. Between all the water and the shade from 7 trees in the yard, my grass didn't stand a chance. Several years ago a friend gave me 4 pallets of white limestone rock that he had leftover on a home build. I finally decided to put that rock to use by building rock walled flower beds. I killed what grass was left and then installed a French Drain. I graded the yard to the drain and then put in 6 yards of crushed granite. We've about got all the flower beds planted. I can't belive how much plants have gone up in price. As my wife says, we won't be going on vacation this summer because of the extra expense of the yard makeover so we're doing a staycation. My wife has been great and very supportive in letting me do most of the design and work.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Great job. Lots of work but sure is a beautiful back yard.


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

Looks great!
The poor dog, ain't got no grass to wipe his butt on.. Lol


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Looks great.


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks guys. There's a dog run behind our garage with grass for the dog. lol


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Good job not going back with grass.....it would struggle with all that shade......and nice shade loving plants


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Man that looks great! If you want to liven it up at night with string lights, I got mine off amazon "hometown evolution, inc.". They were not to expensive and give off a great low glow. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Part Timer said:


> Man that looks great! If you want to liven it up at night with string lights, I got mine off amazon "hometown evolution, inc.". They were not to expensive and give off a great low glow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Thanks for the tip. That's exactly what my wife & I have talked about doing.


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

I would love to do that too, but my big lab really likes the warm mulch to dig a bed. My BY looks like mortor shells hit it. The lawn guy cuts it with a weed eater. lol

Great job. I envy your back yard.


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

GoneSouth said:


> I would love to do that too, but my big lab really likes the warm mulch to dig a bed. My BY looks like mortor shells hit it. The lawn guy cuts it with a weed eater. lol
> 
> Great job. I envy your back yard.


Thanks. Funny thing is envy is what started me doing it. Last year my fence fell over because the posts rotted from all the water that my yard held. Well when the fence was down I saw my neighbors yard. I was very embarassed. They have the most beautiful yard I've ever seen. My wife and I agreed we needed to do something soon. That is what started it all.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## samh (Oct 13, 2011)

Did you use anything on the bottom of the fence behind the flower beds?


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

samh said:


> Did you use anything on the bottom of the fence behind the flower beds?


I just used the 2x8 rockboard.


----------



## samh (Oct 13, 2011)

kodman1 said:


> I just used the 2x8 rockboard.


Thanks, I am getting ready to put in beds along my privacy fence and have been wondering what I need to do to keep from rotting the bottom of the slats.


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

With the help of my wife and two sons this past weekend, we are finally done with our backyard. Lot's of sweat, muscle soreness, and a little blood, but well worth it. I'll post some before pics tomorrow.


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Here is what I started with, basically a blank canvas.


----------



## samh (Oct 13, 2011)

What you have done with your yard is truely inspiring!!! I have been doing a makeover of my yard everyone says "looks like lots of work" but to me it is what I enjoy. I have been spending all my spare time out there tilling, stretching landscaping fabric, placing rock, mixing soils, planting vegtable and flower gardens.... for hours on end everyday after getting off work until dark. Maybe if it was someone elses yard it would seem like work. To me it's relaxing and almost a therapy. I hope when I get done it will be as nice as what you have done.


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

I took a few pics last night while we were in the backyard watching our neighborhood fireworks display.


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

samh said:


> What you have done with your yard is truely inspiring!!! I have been doing a makeover of my yard everyone says "looks like lots of work" but to me it is what I enjoy. I have been spending all my spare time out there tilling, stretching landscaping fabric, placing rock, mixing soils, planting vegtable and flower gardens.... for hours on end everyday after getting off work until dark. Maybe if it was someone elses yard it would seem like work. To me it's relaxing and almost a therapy. I hope when I get done it will be as nice as what you have done.


Thank you for your kind words. I can certainly understand it being "relaxing and almost a therapy" as I feel the same way. You should start a thread to share pics of your progress. I'm sure everyone here on 2cool would love to see them.


----------

